# Will a trimmed down 120 film spool work?



## Autochrome (Oct 9, 2011)

I got a Target Six-20 but it uses 620 film.There are two simple ways to fix that.One is to respool the 120 film on to a 620 spool and the other is to trim down a 120 spool.I want to try and trim a 120 film and that method works but on some cameras it wont take it.Im wondering if my Target Six-20 will take a trimmed down spool.


----------



## compur (Oct 10, 2011)

It works on some cameras but on most it doesn't work because the spool is still a little too long to fit due to the thicker spool flanges on 120 film.  You'll just have to try it and see.

If trimming alone doesn't work you can sand down the ends of the spools until they are about the thickness of a business card.  I do this with a Dremel tool with sanding attachment.  I find it easier than re-spooling.  You'll still need a 620 spool on the take-up side.


----------



## Autochrome (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks,I'll see if my camera will take the legnth of a 120 spool.If it does't I'll just do what you said.I hope to take pictures with this by next week or so!


----------

